# Need some advice



## james140814 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm a 19 yo recently graduated from a culinary school. I am passionate about this field and I want to do this for long term. However, I've been diagnosed with Adhd and poor fine motor muscle and reflex since I was small due to my birth conditions and so, I was always having trouble doing my job properly in the kitchen. (E.g hands tremor when doing delicate task, inability to maintain consistency in prep and service, making silly mistake). I have been changing jobs for quite a while because of this. I have been taking medication for a while and it improves my condition a bit but I still couldnt keep up with the other chef. So, does if anyone has similar problem as I do if you have any tips it would be appreciated or should I just consider another less demanding career option and turn cooking into just a hobby? Thanks


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hi James glad you joined up with ChefTalk. What a tough break for you I am truly sorry to hear how this is affecting your work. I am sure you have been down this path already but what does your doctor say? My first instinct would be to tell you to be honest with who is hiring you so that you don't feel pressure to cover up your condition. Ask them to start you out on small tasks and work your way from there. I also would not advise you to keep changing jobs that never looks good on a resume. 

How much do you practice your skills outside of the kitchen? It may be that with many years of practice you can over come this. Where did you attend culinary school?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi James, welcome to Cheftalk. I think it's just a matter of picking the right foodservice field. There are many food service positions outside of restaurants. There are a lot of upscale cafes inside Hospitals and industry that offer challenging positions. I was a Chef in a Hospital and loved it. I also had my own business in contract food service management in employee cafeterias. These are not the cafeteria's of yesteryear. You are able to accomplish your culinary needs while not getting the pressure of working on a front line in a restaurant. Look into the food service that will fit your abilities. I'm sure you will give it 100% stick with it in time you will get better in all areas.........Wish you the best........Chef Bill


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif Great advice @ChefBillyB


----------



## james140814 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks, I've never even though about that option before. One question though, how would different food service industry be different from a restaurant wont there still be pressure from maintaining the standards required or meeting the specified time limit? Thanks again.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

james140814 said:


> Thanks, I've never even though about that option before. One question though, how would different food service industry be different from a restaurant wont there still be pressure from maintaining the standards required or meeting the specified time limit? Thanks again.


James, first of all your only 19 years old. You will not believe how much better you will get in a few years. I have trained some of my employees that most people would never have believed they would come from the dish room to managing a portion of my company. All I did was give them the encouragement and build their self-esteem to succeed. I have no doubt you will find your way in this business. Restaurant kitchens are controlled chaos, most other kitchens are just controlled. Every job that has some responsibility has some pressure. There is always a time line to be met. When you work in other kitchens or even catering the time line is different. It's nothing like the pressure of working a restaurant front line. If you know you have a large catering tomorrow prep could be done today. If your working in Hospitals and employee cafes it's just a different pace. I'm not saying there isn't some pressure to get things done but it's nothing like restaurants. Get yourself in a position to succeed, find a position that fits what your going through right now. I promise you once you get yourself in a job that you can feel good about yourself you will do great. Take everything slow, one step at a time, don't bite off more than you can chew. Like I said your young with a long road ahead. There is a place in this business you will succeed. Don't work in any jobs that may set you up for failure.......The best.......Chef Bill


----------



## phil lovato (Apr 14, 2016)

I went through the lack of focus(ADD) early on. I self medicated and that just spaced me out really bad. Look into and start practicing Walking Meditations. Helped me.


----------



## james140814 (Apr 10, 2016)

@ChefBillyB Thank you so much for the kind words. I think its just that due to my previous working experience I have really started to lose all confidence I had in my skill and doubting my career choice. I would definetly keep that in mind and just keep looking for the right workplace for me. Thanks


----------



## james140814 (Apr 10, 2016)

I never heard of walking meditation before? I might research into that. Thanks


----------

